# Freight train derails west of Tehachapi



## CHamilton (Dec 10, 2013)

Freight train derails west of Tehachapi







> A freight car lies on its side below the track following derailment of seven cars about four miles west of Tehachapi on Tuesday morning, Dec. 10. Tehachapi News photo
> 
> A Burlington Northern Santa Fe freight train has derailed about four miles west of Tehachapi....
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, that'll ruin UP's and BNSF's holidays!

Anyone interested in a wager that this will be cleaned up and in the history books within 24-36 hours?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonder if they'll reroute to the coast line and clog it for Metrolink and Amtrak.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 11, 2013)

Not a major update, but this story from the Bakersfield Californian does have more photos in its gallery, and a video of the derailment scene:

Freight train derails west of Tehachapi -- includes link to map graphic.

Viewers may be required to answer a question to click through to the article (no registration necessary).

Also a TV news report - with a map - from KERO 23 in Bakersfield: http://www.turnto23.com/news/local-news/freight-train-accident-reported-tuesday-morning-near-tehachapi-121013

The train is said to be carrying auto parts, with no hazmats aboard.

BTW, snow in California is not unusual this time of year.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 11, 2013)

Hard to tell what happened from the pictures, looks like one just decided to tip over and then the cars behind it jackknifed.


----------

